# have a fish on your caseback? what does it mean?



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Been meaning to ask this but I keep forgetting. What exactly is the little fish symbol on the back of many Ball watches for? Is it just to delineate the more amphibious watches, or is there some other meaning? Let's also bear in mind here that the only stupid question is the one that goes un-asked :-d


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a general Swiss symbol for Water Resistance. In most cases it is followed by the WR rating which is the case on the back of your Spacemaster (333M). I don't believe its use is uniform across the product line, but this is also the case with a many other manufactures.

Here are some other examples:

60Sec II









Ball for BMW does not have the symbol but does have the rating on the back









Not on the Aviator Dual time either









Oddly the current highest WR rated watch in the Ball line the Deep Quest does not have it either









The Magnate Chronograph does









The Storm Chaser DLC Glow LE does not









Trainmaster Power Res. and Power Glow do


----------



## xvfasttrip (Nov 13, 2008)

Samanator, how many Ball watches you got?... Just wondering.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

As usual, Samanator goes above and beyond and delivers a wealth of information!


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

No fishy on EMII Diver Worldtime (doesn't even have the depth on the back)


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

xvfasttrip said:


> Samanator, how many Ball watches you got?... Just wondering.


Let's just say a few.


----------

